# [Ukrainian NR] Ivan Vynnyk - 3x3 - 7.24 single



## BoLiK (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice solve! Especially considering the added distraction of making sure your hat doesn't fall off!

Just kidding, great job! Congrats.


----------



## RayLam (Jul 7, 2014)

gosh I can't even watch it on mirror website....Congratz anyway!


----------

